# Automatich rebooten und Befehle ausführen



## myplex (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende Probleme:

-  Ich will das mein Homeserver automatisch jeden Tag um 06:00 Uhr rebootet.
-  Ich will das nach einem Reboot 3 Befehle als Root ausgeführt werden


Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das anstellen kann ?


----------



## buzzom (2. September 2005)

machs doch mit cronjobs. warum willst eigentlich den server rebooten jeden tag? hab ich ja noch nie gehoert


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. September 2005)

myplex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das anstellen kann ?


schlagworte:

*cronjob*

und

*init-script*


----------

